
Norway to switch off FM radio in risky, unpopular shift to digital - artsandsci
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-norway-radio-idUSKBN14P1TH
======
DrScump
What's driving them to kill analog FM so abruptly? For one example, the USA
had an overlap of over 2 years between when (digital) ATSC receivers were
mandated for all TV equipment and when the analog signals were actually cut
off. Have they already reassigned/sold that spectrum?

Lots of mobile devices and small electronics have FM receivers with the advent
of cheap FM chips, including some of my phones and even my US$10 Bluetooth
headphones. Are there cheap parallels for digital FM receivers?

